# Best Drift Suspensions????



## Lava (Sep 9, 2003)

I am deciding what to get...
GP Sports G Four Drift Suspensions
Tein Type HE

Or anyone else have good suggestions???
my limit on suspension is $1,500


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Anything coilover with damper adjustable and cambertops
HKS
BLITZ
Tanabe
KYB etc


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you're going to want more than 1500 to get a full suspension set-up for drifting. you're best bet with that amount tho, would be to get sway bars, strut tower bars, anything that can adjust the camber, and an LSD. then save up for full coilovers like the ones you listed. but there's a lot more to a drift suspension then coilovers. drifters will weld all the seams in the chassis, fill the chassis with this spray foam stuff(i forget what it's called), reinforce suspenion mounting points, etc...


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

listen to blackser... get some of this kind of stuff:

1.5-2 way lsd
better tires w/ high tread ratings
camber plates
strut tower bars F&R
sway bars
if you still have some $$ left over invest in better bushings

after you have saved money and have gotten better at throwin it sideways with that stuff get some full coilovers, all of the companies that have been named are good ones to go with.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

stick with a 1.5 way lsd for drifting. you dont really want it to lock up while decelerating from what i hear. i say that the best idea for an LSD is to get a used one from some donor car. there are many that work. i'm getting mine from a 96 J30 when i get a little spare cash.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

if youre gonna be daily drivin your drift mobile, then get a vlsd (1.5 way) cuz the 1.5's dont lock up when your off the throttle.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

one other thing you should do that i highly recommend is to replace some stock suspension parts. things like wheel bearings, ball joints, cv joints, etc.... just for safety reasons. i plan on doing so before i start drifting heavily.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *if you still have some $$ left over invest in better bushings
> 
> *


----------



## Lava (Sep 9, 2003)

very helpful thx alot guys
the car im drivign is daily driven and wut are sum good websites that i can check up to see the prices on the above listed items?

also i shouldnt go for the full coilover setup first? just get the normal stuff den the coilvers? rite now im pretty bad at drifting but hope to get better soon


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

hey guys, i bought my 240 with kyb shocks and sprint springs that lowerd it about 2". is that enough to drift or do i have alot more work to do?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you can drift with a completely stock car, kind of like i do  but i suggest starting with an LSD, sway bars, and strut tower bars, and bushings. then get the coilovers, and all the other various pieces. make sure you get some coilovers with adjustable height, dampening rate, and camber adjustment plates. i'm planning on the JIC FLT-A2's.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

all stock parts! wow, thats cool. have you seen an automatic s13 drift?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

now that i dont think can be done. your tranny will just keep changing gears on you, unless you manually shift it and do some low speed drifting. that might work. dont know tho.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

well, i have a AT 240 and i'll see if i can drift in it. but all my sources point to NO, but what the hell it doens't hurt to try now, does it. PALENGKEBOY <----:loser:


----------



## game_tip (Feb 17, 2003)

could there be a way to buy kei office suspention?, i mean does anyone know where i can get those? -im a newb, i found them though, rb motoring gots some


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

u can definately drift an AT 240..
my boy does a damn good job at it

better than any 5spd drifters that I know of so far.. lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

for some reason, i highly doubt it.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

runyun said:


> *u can definately drift an AT 240..
> my boy does a damn good job at it
> 
> better than any 5spd drifters that I know of so far.. lol *


Then you don't know any good 5 spd drifters.


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *for some reason, i highly doubt it. *


lol, ye of no faith



vodKA,
u may have a point there!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *i'm planning on the JIC FLT-A2's. *


Oh yes, i bought mine used from a friend...awesome suspension.but i need new dampers(he drifted his lyfe away..lol)


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

palengkeboy said:


> *well, i have a AT 240 and i'll see if i can drift in it. but all my sources point to NO, but what the hell it doens't hurt to try now, does it. PALENGKEBOY <----:loser: *


i had an s13 silvia once, auto tranny sr20de crap, i drifted well with it but manual is far better. still fun nonetheless.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i just driftied in my friends AT 240. just rev it in overdrive, turn stick it in 2, and let the good times roll<<<this technique not recomended,as tranny lofe shortens substantiually, but he swapping in a CA so dont matter.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

Lava said:


> *I am deciding what to get...
> GP Sports G Four Drift Suspensions
> Tein Type HE
> 
> ...


JIC NO QUESTIONS ASKED. you said good, so scratch tein.


----------



## kcorky57 (Apr 10, 2008)

just got a gti-r Recommend coil overs (Drifting)


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Dude...this thread is like 5 years old...


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

tein is a good brand to work with, but definitely look into the other components so that your car remains stable throughout the slide.


----------

